
To Make This Tofu, Start by Burning Toxic Plastic - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/14/world/asia/indonesia-tofu-dioxin-plastic.html
======
xvx
The lengths people go to try and negate the benefits of plant-based foods is
pretty impressive. A town of 5000 in Indonesia making the NYT? Bravo sir,
bravo!

